# مشاهدة قناة الطريق بث مباشر ومتابعه حيه للاحداث الجاريه اول باول



## samehyousif (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*بث مباشر لقناة الطريق مشاهده اون لاين للاحداث الجارية الان فى ماسبيرو الصلاه على ارواح الشهداء فى احداث ماسبيروا 9 اكتوبر 2011
دفن جسامين الشهداء تنظيم مظاهرات الغضب لما يحدث لاقباط فى مصر  احداث ماسبيرو  الجيش وما فعله التلفزيون المصرى من تدليس ونفاق كالعاده
يمكنك متابعه مشاهدة قناة الطريق والبث المباشر من هنا






*​


----------

